# Will Jellyfish greet us this week at Hilton Head?



## CMF (Jun 26, 2009)

Just one of the many questions my wife is asking as she drives down 95.  The next questions are: why are there two Carolinas? And, why aren't the deer eating our lillies?

3 hours down and 6 more to go. . . . 

Charles


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 26, 2009)

CMF said:


> Just one of the many questions my wife is asking as she drives down 95.  The next questions are: why are there two Carolinas? And, why aren't the deer eating our lillies?
> 
> 3 hours down and 6 more to go. . . .
> 
> Charles



Have they "greeted" her before?  Tell her when we there a few weeks ago several jellyfish washed up following some severe thunderstorms, but they didn't actually form a welcoming committee.   

What else are you going to figure out on long car rides, anyway - world peace?  During our ride (8hrs one day, 10 the next) we wasted about six of the hours trying to figure out how to talk on the crackberry without having it come through the car speakers.  Still don't know that answer, and I still want to know how many "oops!" moments those things cause when folks have clients in their cars and someone on the other end says something s/he shouldn't have.


----------



## We Love Fun (Jun 26, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> During our ride (8hrs one day, 10 the next) we wasted about six of the hours trying to figure out how to talk on the crackberry without having it come through the car speakers.  Still don't know that answer, and I still want to know how many "oops!" moments those things cause when folks have clients in their cars and someone on the other end says something s/he shouldn't have.



Can't you turn off the Bluetooth feature on your car so it doesn't automatically pick up your calls?


----------



## jme (Jun 26, 2009)

*you're in luck*

we've been here at Grande Ocean for 3 weeks, and we have not seen or heard of ANY jellyfish in the water at all (visually seen, or felt, or people stung by).  

Walking on the beach every day, I have personally seen only one dead jellyfish, and we've walked every day.  Could change, but great so far. 

There have been lots of people here, especially on the beach, and have heard no reactions of any kind to such. 

In past, we have seen a lot of jellyfish washed up, but not this time, at least to date. 

The beach has been very beautiful, i.e., totally clean of anything,  but two days ago there were a lot of reeds (like straw, not exactly seaweed) washed up, altho we didn't have a storm here! Must have been a storm somewhere, tho. So, right now, the beach has a zone of about 10 feet with random scattered reeds (soft light brown, pretty much---but not dirty-looking) up and down. Not a problem, unless you dislike it, but it just looks different. 

The tide pool in front of Grande Ocean has also deepened during our stay-----started out at zero our first week, now varying from about 6 inches to 20 inches. This is a random pattern also, so there may not be a tide pool at all, or one deeper, depending on where you are.  The tide pool width also varies, and can be nothing , to 20 feet wide. Beyond the tide pool is the normal flat beach, with unwavering slow gradient of change -----one  inch depth surf going out, with no deep drop-offs at all, ever. This , of course, is great for kids to enjoy swimming, body surfing, and riding floats!!!!  Lots of that going on.  

Game of choice with teens this year seems to be bocce ball. About every hundred yards, there's a serious game. Lots of bikers and families out having fun. Today is THE VERY FIRST GRAY DAY....somewhat overcast, but not raining. Temps have been warm to hot...a week ago was approaching 100, but last few days it's cooled off to low 90's......previous few days has been right about 92 high, with gentle breeze on beach------perfect.  Last evening at 6 pm on beach, it felt about 75-80 degrees wth gentle breeze-----very pleasant.   

Pools have been a great deal of fun.  Pool Bar Jim's has been a popular spot, and the Margaritas have been excellent.  

Bottom line----hit the pedal & drive faster!!!!!  Remember, exit 8, turn left, 20+ minutes from there to paradise.  Cheeseburgers especially excellent this year. Marty (jme)


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 26, 2009)

We Love Fun said:


> Can't you turn off the Bluetooth feature on your car so it doesn't automatically pick up your calls?



I don't know!  Probably we can, but it hasn't been important enough yet for us to figure it out.  If we looked in the manual I'm sure it would jump right off the page, but then what would we talk about in the car for all those hours?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 26, 2009)

jme said:


> ... Pool Bar Jim's has been a popular spot, and the Margaritas have been excellent.



The bartenders over at SurfWatch told us that Jim is THE BEST bartender on the island, and showed us their autographed copy of his drink book.  I guess you can purchase them right there.


----------



## bwenzel (Jun 26, 2009)

CMF said:


> Just one of the many questions my wife is asking as she drives down 95.  The next questions are: why are there two Carolinas? And, why aren't the deer eating our lillies?
> 
> 3 hours down and 6 more to go. . . .
> 
> Charles



We leave for Barony Thursday, checking in Friday and have about a 13hr ride from Springfield, IL.  We bought a new minivan just for the trip and can't wait to get on the road.  I  love driving cross country, much more than flying.  My wife packs plenty of treats to snack on, the kids watch their favorite DVDs, and I listen to my favorite 80's tunes on XM stereo or my I-phone.

Mrs and I are so ready to hit the beach and relax by the pools.  One week at Barony, a night in Charleston, and a week at Ocean Watch.  Is it Thursday, yet?


----------



## bw3 (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes, Pool Bar Jim's is the best bar on the Island ......and the east coast for that matter.  We can't wait to go back!!!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 26, 2009)

Since the jellyfish that were there on our last vist are cannonball jelly's and don't have stingers, if they don't great you, then you should go out and great them. They have sort of an odd feel.


----------



## CMF (Jun 26, 2009)

*Made it!*

We are in the Bayberry building and have an extended balcony room.  We are mostly unpacked.  Now to get something to eat?

You guys are good to me  

Charles


----------



## Janette (Jun 26, 2009)

We weren't bothered by the jelly fish last week although we did see a few on the beach. We were in the water every day with our little grands and had a blast. I hope to get out to GO this week with a day pass. It's been a week since I've been in the ocean. I'm having GO withdrawal.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 26, 2009)

CMF said:


> We are in the Bayberry building and have an extended balcony room.  We are mostly unpacked.  Now to get something to eat?
> 
> You guys are good to me
> 
> Charles



But, but, but, you can't keep us hanging like that!  Why AREN'T the deer eating your lilies??


----------



## jme (Jun 27, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> The bartenders over at SurfWatch told us that Jim is THE BEST bartender on the island, and showed us their autographed copy of his drink book.  I guess you can purchase them right there.




Yep, and you can not only buy his "drink cookbook" there, but you can get an autographed copy, too, IF you're lucky. It not only has great recipes, but it's a beautiful book, too.......quite colorful and well done.  What a great gift for any occasion, and we have used them for just that!  And yes, the drinks are smooth and ....well, perfect. 

Check this out: 

http://www.poolbarjims.com/

Our 3 weeks are over on Sunday, but we'll be back a couple times before year's end.....just cannot stay away. jme


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jun 27, 2009)

jme said:


> Yep, and you can not only buy his "drink cookbook" there, but you can get an autographed copy, too, IF you're lucky. It not only has great recipes, but it's a beautiful book, too.......quite colorful and well done.  What a great gift for any occasion, and we have used them for just that!  And yes, the drinks are smooth and ....well, perfect.
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> ...



On my way also... over-nighted in Charlotte.  I bought the book online (autographed for those who might care) earlier this year and have been enjoying the heck out of it.  Bringing that and my Blendtec that I bought at Costco around the same time.


----------



## ldanna (Jun 27, 2009)

FlyerBobcat said:


> On my way also... over-nighted in Charlotte.  I bought the book online (autographed for those who might care) earlier this year and have been enjoying the heck out of it.  Bringing that and my Blendtec that I bought at Costco around the same time.



Thanks for the link. I don't remember the last time I laugh like that! I would like to try a few "Will it blend?" at home.:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jun 27, 2009)

ldanna said:


> Thanks for the link. I don't remember the last time I laugh like that! I would like to try a few "Will it blend?" at home.:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:



My kids want me to try a few "Will it Blend" sessions at home...   but not a chance given the price on one of those powerful blenders....


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 27, 2009)

Janette said:


> We weren't bothered by the jelly fish last week although we did see a few on the beach. We were in the water every day with our little grands and had a blast. I hope to get out to GO this week with a day pass. It's been a week since I've been in the ocean. I'm having GO withdrawal.



You're so generous with your time, offering to meet folks when they're traveling to Hilton Head, that I think you should just look up whoever on here is down there this week and show up at their door.  Bring a tub of potato salad or a key lime pie or something, and you'll be In Like Flynn.


----------



## Janette (Jun 27, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea. It is hard to schedule beach time when we have so many social obligations in Sun City. I have such serious problems. I even had to take time out to get my nails done and go to the grocery today. Hubby invited friends over for dinner tomorrow night. I looked around the house and thought I might even have to do a little light housekeeping this week. I have the makings for key lime pie so you folks on HHI had better watch out!


----------



## CMF (Jun 27, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> But, but, but, you can't keep us hanging like that!  Why AREN'T the deer eating your lilies??




I thinks there is too much food out there in the woods for them to come into our hood.

Charles


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 27, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> Since the jellyfish that were there on our last vist are cannonball jelly's and don't have stingers, if they don't great you, then you should go out and great them. They have sort of an odd feel.


:rofl: 

When is the best month to go there weather-wise? We can go any time so don't have to travel when schools are out or on holidays. When is it too hot and humid?  What other months are there that the ocean water is still warm but no hurricanes to worry about?  Maui ocean water is too cool for us so we wear a wetsuit in March and April.

Thanks.


----------



## jme (Jun 27, 2009)

iconnections said:


> :rofl:
> 
> When is the best month to go there weather-wise? We can go any time so don't have to travel when schools are out or on holidays. When is it too hot and humid?  What other months are there that the ocean water is still warm but no hurricanes to worry about?  Maui ocean water is too cool for us so we wear a wetsuit in March and April.
> 
> Thanks.



we love summer because that's when southerners traditonally go to the beach, and the heat doesn't bother us, 

BUT

for you, the very best months are May, Sept, Oct, and even Nov. 

Warm water temps still, and no oppressive heat.  April can be too iffy....many a time we've had cold fronts come thru then. Fall months are very pleasant........wish we COULD come then, but kids have school, etc. jme


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 27, 2009)

jme said:


> we love summer because that's when southerners traditonally go to the beach, and the heat doesn't bother us,
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Thanks.  I have got to make that exchange one day so am thinking about it but it has to be warm and clear ocean water and a beautiful beach.  There are too many choices so what resort do you recommend for 2011?


----------



## jme (Jun 27, 2009)

iconnections said:


> Thanks.  I have got to make that exchange one day so am thinking about it but it has to be warm and clear ocean water and a beautiful beach.  There are too many choices so what resort do you recommend for 2011?


 
Well, one thing concerns me about your message....you said "clear water". 
Hilton Head does not have clear water, nor does any beach on the East coast above, say, Ft. Lauderdale. 

Our East coast beaches are beautiful in a different way, but maybe not in the way you desire. You may wish to consider a trip to Ocean Pointe in Palm Beach Shores, Fl., where the water is very clear and almost turquoise color.  Ft. Lauderdale's BeachPlace Towers has nice water, too, but I don't recommend the resort. Personal preference. 

And don't ask me, because I'll make the owners there mad.  Didn't care for the resort in the least; in fact , came home early.  But if you want clear water, go to Southern Florida or the Caribbean.

Just wanted to address your stated desires.     jme


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks again. I will investigate because we have plenty of time. Isn't it the Marriott Grand Ocean that has the beautiful trees as well as a nice beach for walking and bike paths too? How far is it from the Caribbean? We would take a vacation package in a hotel which is fine with us for the second week. Just dreaming for now.  

I called the Marriott and II last week but as long as they are not committing to the pending internal exchange system, I feel nervous about depositing my week in II. I wished they would stop these rumors for once and for all or go ahead and introduce the change whatever it is. Why don't they issue a formal statement?

Someone at II told me that they need a license for making exchanges. I have never heard of that and if Starwood can do it so why not the Marriott? I don't like all these rumors and the uncertainties either. If the sales people are feeding these rumors to make a sale, then Marriott should stop it.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 28, 2009)

I am sure for the next year at least there will be plenty of Marriotts in II. In this economy Marriott is unlikely to make any big changes. So I wouldn't hesitate to make a deposit for the fear that the system will change before having a chance to use it.

It sounds to me like Marriott is first going to test the waters with their point system. If it is akin to the Asia Pacific system, which I assume would be likely, after reading the other recent thread outlining that system, I have a strong feeling there will be many owners who choose not to pay the $5000 conversion fee (at least that's what they are charging in the AP system) and are less than thrilled with their point allocation. I could be wrong, but my guess is that most will choose to continue week for week trading in II.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 28, 2009)

m61376 said:


> I am sure for the next year at least there will be plenty of Marriotts in II. In this economy Marriott is unlikely to make any big changes. So I wouldn't hesitate to make a deposit for the fear that the system will change before having a chance to use it.
> 
> It sounds to me like Marriott is first going to test the waters with their point system. If it is akin to the Asia Pacific system, which I assume would be likely, *after reading the other recent thread outlining that system*, I have a strong feeling there will be many owners who choose not to pay the $5000 conversion fee (at least that's what they are charging in the AP system) and are less than thrilled with their point allocation. I could be wrong, but my guess is that most will choose to continue week for week trading in II.


Thanks. Link, please.

PS.

Back to the OP's message. How is Hilton Head?


----------



## CMF (Jun 29, 2009)

It's hot and humid and wonderful.  We went to Wild Wing last night and I got a terrible acid stomach that woke me up at 3 AM and kept me up all night,  I had to cancel my 7:30 AM tee time.  

Having a wonderful time . . . wish you were here 

Charles


----------



## jme (Jun 29, 2009)

*Prilosec*

get PRILOSEC, which is now over-the-counter. one before supper (or even after) will work. 

Get it, keep it, use it. You won't have a problem like that again. marty (jme)

P.S. never had Wild Wings do that before, tho.....you musta had the HOT stuff!!!!!!







CMF said:


> It's hot and humid and wonderful.  We went to Wild Wing last night and I got a terrible acid stomach that woke me up at 3 AM and kept me up all night,  I had to cancel my 7:30 AM tee time.
> 
> Having a wonderful time . . . wish you were here
> 
> Charles


----------



## jme (Jun 29, 2009)

CMF said:


> Having a wonderful time . . . wish you were here
> 
> Charles




The best line I've heard similar to that, Charles, is:

"Weather is here, 
Wish you were beautiful."       by Jimmy Buffett

Marty


----------



## Janette (Jun 29, 2009)

I had a bad night after eating fried shrimp. I had wild wings(mild) the night before. I've been eating very healthy for about a year and a half and just thought I would pig out a couple of days. My tummy knows better and told me that good food is what I need. I won't do that again.


----------



## ldanna (Jul 6, 2009)

Come on Charles, an entire week has passed by now. Tell us about the jellyfishes


----------



## CMF (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry . . . 

No jellyfishes - welcoming or otherwise.

Mosquitoes at night and early evening?  Yes, but some good bug spray took care of them.

My wife declared Barony her favorite HH resort, but explained that she would not want to stay in one of the garden units - too far from the beach [_Yes, I did tell her about the shuttle._]

We already have our exchange request in for next year!

Charles


----------



## burg1121 (Jul 14, 2009)

We got here on 7/10. The news is 130 people were stung on Tybee Island Sunday and Yesterday. We have seen some people here at MGO with stings on their legs but no warnings posted.


----------



## avelox (Jul 23, 2009)

*Vinegar Works Best*

Hi all!
FYI-
pack a 4 ounce bottle of clear, white, smelly, household vinegar and some cotton balls with your beach stuff. Just in case your kids (or you) get stung by the jellyfish.
Contrary to what is often published as effective...urine.....
vinegar will quickly work to neutralize the stinging.
If, however, you or yours gets little or no relief, and, in particular, if
the situation worsens, like the skin develops an intense redness or you see signs that indicate that breathing is getting troublesome, like gasping, choking, vomiting, etc.
then you've got yourself a medical emergency and you need help right away.
Jellyfish can inflict nasty stings. Many are very allergic and get very sick very fast when stung, especially after a previous exposure.
Happy summer!


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 23, 2009)

My 17 year old daughter was stung the week of 7/12 at Tower Beach in Sea Pines.   She came out of the water crying in pain.  As my husband ran towards South Beach to hail down a lifeguard, a nice local lady came over and produced a salt shaker and told her to rub it on the wound. My daughter reported immediate relief.  (Who knew?) 

About 20 minutes later a rather buff and seriously good looking lifeguard showed up and offered to spray some vinegar on it. My daughter held out her arm, even though she'd been pain free for over 15 minutes, and allowed him to spray it with vinegar.  She was profuse with her praise and gratitude.  I'm pretty sure she fluttered her eyelashes at him.   (The local lady got nothing more than a tearful "Thanks a lot.")

In '07, I had to be treated by a lifeguard at the same beach after stepping on a stingray.  (Treatment: sticking your affected body part in the hottest water you can stand.  Oh, and vodka. Lots of vodka. In your mouth, not your foot.)  My husband also had to run a half mile to hail down a lifeguard that time, too.  He's beginning to think we're making up injuries.


----------



## ldanna (Jul 23, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> My 17 year old daughter was stung the week of 7/12 at Tower Beach in Sea Pines.   She came out of the water crying in pain.  As my husband ran towards South Beach to hail down a lifeguard, a nice local lady came over and produced a salt shaker and told her to rub it on the wound. My daughter reported immediate relief.  (Who knew?)
> 
> About 20 minutes later a rather buff and seriously good looking lifeguard showed up and offered to spray some vinegar on it. My daughter held out her arm, even though she'd been pain free for over 15 minutes, and allowed him to spray it with vinegar.  She was profuse with her praise and gratitude.  I'm pretty sure she fluttered her eyelashes at him.   (The local lady got nothing more than a tearful "Thanks a lot.")
> 
> In '07, I had to be treated by a lifeguard at the same beach after stepping on a stingray.  (Treatment: sticking your affected body part in the hottest water you can stand.  Oh, and vodka. Lots of vodka. In your mouth, not your foot.)  My husband also had to run a half mile to hail down a lifeguard that time, too.  He's beginning to think we're making up injuries.



Just a question: I think that after the vinegar on the skin, you should avoid the sun to avoid stains on your skins, like when you have contact with lemon. Can anyone confirm this?


----------

